# Controlar carro de control remoto por medio del ordenador y un joystick.



## MVB (May 11, 2009)

Hola!

Lo que estoy tratando de hacer es controlar un carro de control remoto con un joystick, lo que he pensado es controlarlo por medio del puerto paralelo del pc, bueno todo eso ya esta listo, ya tengo hecho el programa.
En la imagen de abajo se puede ver la PCB del control remoto, resulta que este tiene un mecanismo que al mover las palancas crea unos puentes entre ciertos puntos del circuito. Lo que yo quiero hacer es crear esos mismos puentes pero con unos reles de 5v controlados desde el puerto paralelo.
La duda es que si esta es una buena  forma de hacer esto?.. 
QUe problemas puede tener?
Hay otra forma mas simple?

Muchas Gracias



PD: Disculpen el desorden de la imagen


----------



## kuropatula (May 12, 2009)

No estoy seguro de lo que voy a decir, pero me parece que el puerto paralelo no te da la suficiente corriente como para activar todos los relés, tendrías que poner un transistor en cada uno. No es complicado. De todas formas si le da la corriente necesitás poner un diodo en paralelo a la bobina del relé. Fijate algún circuito por internet con un transistor. No te olvides del diodo.

suerte


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

Asi como està te vas a quedar sin puerto... tenès que usar una etapa de potencia.


----------



## MVB (May 12, 2009)

De suerte que los consulte, si no me hubiera quedado sin puerto y probablemente sin pc.
Encontre este esquema, creo que con este ira bien, es necesario el diodo o lo puedo dejar asi como esta?
Muchas Gracias


----------



## electrodan (May 12, 2009)

Los diodos no son necesarios, el integrado ya los trae incluidos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

Fijate si conseguis ese Ic.. me parece que ya no se produce mas.


----------



## MVB (May 12, 2009)

Bueno en la pagina de la tienda donde compro dice que si tienen ese IC. 
Si lo consigo cuando pruebe les comento como me fue

gracias


----------



## Carlos Franchi (Feb 19, 2011)

Amigo aunque ha pasado tiempo desde que posteaste tu pregunta, tal vez ya tengas resuelto el tema, la estapa de postencia posteada mas arriba es totalmente apta para puerto paralelo, yo la vengo usando hace años para controlar distintas cosas por ahi.
No obstante y de acuerdo con la idea original de tu post usando esa placa estarias limitado a comandar el vehiculo por medio de un cable, en cambi si implementas por ejemplo un par de modulos de RF junto con codificadores y decodiricadores HT12 de Holtek puedes hacer exactamente lo mismo pero sin cables.
Cualquier cosa si necesitas una mano avisa.


----------

